# Skyscraper height extensions?



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

What happens when you can't build an extension to your building beside it? You build on top!  Any examples you can think of?

This is Euro-Asia Centre, Singapore. Originally built in the 1970s as a 16 floor block.

A 14 floor extension tower was built above it in 2004. Two giant columns and the lift core constructed around the old block and giant transfer beams are used to support the new tower. More like a skyscraper built above another rather than a height extension. 

Now in 2007, it is to be recladded and extended again.





















jt88 said:


> Tower 15 is the new name for Euro-Asia Ctr near Tanjong Pagar. Completion: 1st Qtr 2008


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

^^ That is SO WEIRD and yet ULTRA COOL at the same time!!! Awesome thread! I hope more ppl post examples! :yes:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Actually looks really good...let's hope there are other examples


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

The Gothia Towers in Göteborg have already been extended i believe (im sceptical on that one), and one of them will be further extended with five floors (and one additonal tower will be added).

Here is how it will end up like


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Blue Cross Blue Shield Tower's extension in Chicago. It was originally designed so that an additional 24 floors could be added when they were needed.

Here it is now, and when it's completed:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

AKing said:


> The Gothia Towers in Göteborg have already been extended i believe (im sceptical on that one), and one of them will be further extended with five floors (and one additonal tower will be added).
> 
> Here is how it will end up like


How do they look now?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong has been going after illegal structural additions on rooftops for a while now as many of these pose safety, fire, and structural threats. 

*Peninsula Hotel* built an addition (skyscraper portion) over a decade ago :










Source : http://www.pbase.com/agostinho/


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

i find this one very interesting

Tour Axa, la Défense



















old:









new:









all pics from here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456927


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, if things can redevlop like that, that'd be fantastic


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> How do they look now?































TYW: Thats a esthetically really good redevelopement if it goes through.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Elbphilharmonie:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> Elbphilharmonie:


HI ZZ-II!! it for shopping??


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kings Reach Tower and Exchange Tower in London are both being extended up...but not my floors only my roof height...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Kings Reach will have 4 additional floors.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> HI ZZ-II!! it for shopping??


no, residental, parking and some concert halls


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Isn't it mainly concert halls?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow...great thread! 
May I ask something? What if some building's construction is too old or too weak to stand new floors? Of course, it wouldn't be extended, but what if some calculations are wrong, and the whole construction falls in? For exp. this one in Singapore? :dunno:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

DS8 Masonic said:


> wow...great thread!
> May I ask something? What if some building's construction is too old or too weak to stand new floors? Of course, it wouldn't be extended, but what if some calculations are wrong, and the whole construction falls in? For exp. this one in Singapore? :dunno:


In the case of Singapore's Euro Asia Centre, the top tower is not pressing on the old tower. 

Two giant columns and a new lift core are built around the outside of the old tower. When it cleared the tower, huge transfer beams span the 3 main supports and the new tower builds from there on.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

DS8 Masonic said:


> wow...great thread!
> May I ask something? What if some building's construction is too old or too weak to stand new floors? Of course, it wouldn't be extended, but what if some calculations are wrong, and the whole construction falls in? For exp. this one in Singapore? :dunno:


I know in the Blue Cross/Blue Shield example in Chicago, the building was originally "over-designed" in the first place because they knew that sometime in the future it was to be expanded and had already designed the addition before the building was even built. They just never expected needing to expand it so soon after it was built.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Sometimes when you design a building, you design taking into consideration future expansions; usually you focus on vertical expansion, but sometimes you also try to allow future vertical extensions. Probably would make the foundation suitable for 20 floor loads instead for let say the10 floors that are being built.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> ^^
> Isn't it mainly concert halls?


yes, but as i said it will also include residental and parking


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

The Hague - New babylon

Old








(picture from Winbuks)

New









For more see the dutch SSC Forum: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451847


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh my word! most of those height extentions are hideous! I can understand why too, a good piece of architecture should be perfectly formed in such a way that to add anything or take anything away would worsen its quality.

the Elbphilharmonie is nice though. Its clear the architect designing that has actually taken the time to look at the building beneath.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Bennet Bldg in NYC is probably one of the few exceptions to adding building height when it was orignally a 6 story building when built in 1872, and then given 4 more floors in 1892.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

A new condo tower built above the historic residence of Tan Chin Tuan, in Singapore.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ^^ That is SO WEIRD and yet ULTRA COOL at the same time!!! Awesome thread! I hope more ppl post examples! :yes:


Yes it's wierd but there's one building in Makati that has this example like *Rufino Building* in Makati.

A 41 storie tower was added to the building during the early 90s and was the tallest building in the city during that time.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

The Blue Cross building in Chicago which sits right next to 340 on park and the Aon over by Millineum Park will double it's height making it over 800 ft I believe.


----------



## Holland (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting thread! :cheers:


----------

